# Truffle oil



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2007)

Santa brought me a bottle of white truffle oil for Christmas.

Any one have any ideas on how I should use it?  
I've never tried it before so I don't even know what it tastes like.

Thanks!
Trish


----------



## Fincher (Dec 27, 2007)

first of all never cook with it, its only a finishing oil,  never saute in it!

I'm posting more, so hold on


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2007)

lol... holding on.


----------



## Fincher (Dec 27, 2007)

Its great on steak with mushrooms!  saute your mushrooms and just when they are done and ready to put on the steak, add a little drizzle of truffle oil

add them to the top of a fried egg cooked in bacon grease,  just a little drizzle on top.

add them to scrambled eggs right before they are cooked

add them to the soups like potato leek soup right before eating,  or even wild mushroom soups (in the bowl before eating, not in the pot while cooking)

on popcorn!  cook some kernals in a little duck fat, and when done toss in a little salt and truffle oil

drizzle on a grilled portabello mushroom along with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar reduction

toss some fresh fried french fries with truffle oil

in the spring top freshly steamed asparagus with hollondaise seasoned with a touch of truffle oil


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2007)

THANK YOU!

The asparagus sounds great and so do the mushrooms.
Can't wait to try it.

smiles, T


----------



## jet (Dec 27, 2007)

I have never used truffle oil but here is some food for thought... 
Truffle Oil, Truffle Oil Recipes, Using Truffle Oil


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you Jet!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 28, 2007)

Chestnut risotto......it's as though the two ingredients were meant to be together.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Vera!  Ya always come up with good ideas.

I wonder if I can find chestnuts in this part of the USA...  We used to have a tree, years ago but, haven't seen any since.

smiles, T


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 28, 2007)

*White Truffle Oil*

My favorite way of enjoying it is to lightly drizzle some over good old plain mashed potatoes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 28, 2007)

pdswife said:


> Thanks Vera! Ya always come up with good ideas.
> 
> I wonder if I can find chestnuts in this part of the USA... We used to have a tree, years ago but, haven't seen any since.
> 
> smiles, T


 
I have an extra jar....do you want it?  I'm serious, I'll send it to you, if you cannot find any near you.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2007)

You're very nice!!!  Thank you but.. I'm sure I can find some.

Have a great New Year!


----------



## cjs (Dec 28, 2007)

If you have some left - I love the stuff! I have a new 'starter' for parties - Truffle popcorn, it's wonderful and the bowl is empty faster than you can imagine!!

Just toss some kernals with as little veggie oil as possible and then pop the corn; toss with truffle oil to taste - approx. 1 cup of kernals, I'm using about 2 T. also sprinkle with some truffle salt if you  can get your hands on it. 

This really is great!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2007)

cjs said:


> If you have some left - I love the stuff! I have a new 'starter' for parties - Truffle popcorn, it's wonderful and the bowl is empty faster than you can imagine!!
> 
> Just toss some kernals with as little veggie oil as possible and then pop the corn; toss with truffle oil to taste - approx. 1 cup of kernals, I'm using about 2 T. also sprinkle with some truffle salt if you  can get your hands on it.
> 
> This really is great!




That does sound good!  Thanks!!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2007)

cjs said:


> If you have some left - I love the stuff! I have a new 'starter' for parties - Truffle popcorn, it's wonderful and the bowl is empty faster than you can imagine!!
> 
> Just toss some kernals with as little veggie oil as possible and then pop the corn; toss with truffle oil to taste - approx. 1 cup of kernals, I'm using about 2 T. also sprinkle with some truffle salt if you  can get your hands on it.
> 
> This really is great!




That does sound good!  Thanks!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 30, 2007)

Stay out of truffle....seriously I need to get more.  The more ways I learn to use the stuff the better.  Good post.


----------

